# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Bizarre recurring dream about being 'late'

## Mollydogg

Hi, for the past 15 or so years I have had a bizarre recurring dream about being late for school (i'm 33 btw - it's a long time since I left school!!!). It usually consists of me trying to get to school on time for 9am, there is a mad panic when I realise I am about to be late and I then start to telephone/text friends to see if anyone will walk to school with me or give me a lift. Then I can remember looking at my watch and it's about 9:10 and I realise that I am indeed late. Occasionally I will get to the school and be searching for the right classroom. The dream never goes past this point.

On occasion the dream has taken on a slightly different format of me trying to get to work on time for the first day of a new job.....and occasionally it has been me trying to get ready on time for a night out drinking with friends. I always fail to be on time. 

These dreams have literally haunted me for years! They don't scare me but do cause me quite a bit of anxiety during the course of the dreams. What on earth does this mean? I would be extremely grateful for any thoughts/input.....I have often consulted dream books and have never been able to find anything remotely like my dreams  ::?:

----------

